# Done with Social Axniety for good!



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

I have friends now and girls like me! Before I was always smiling when I talk to other people! It was the only thing I could do! Not very many people think much of me! I have fewer friends now but I no longer afraid of what they think of me! I'm like the coolest guy they've ever met!


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey, that's great news. How did you do it?


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

She and Her Darkness said:


> Hey, that's great news. How did you do it?


!
I think it goes away for good! I know what it feels like! The social anxiety crowd always feel in adequate when they're around people! Not everybody you meet is going to be perfect! Just stick with people you know! You have to realize that you are perfect no matter how often you do! Does that make you feel better?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

imwiththedj said:


> !
> I think it goes away for good! I know what it feels like! The social anxiety crowd always feel in adequate when they're around people! Not everybody you meet is going to be perfect! Just stick with people you know! You have to realize that you are perfect no matter how often you do! Does that make you feel better?


Im very happy for you but what what if you dont know people :/ lol


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

sad1231234 said:


> Im very happy for you but what what if you dont know people :/ lol


Then you're scrwed I guess! I'm just kidding! You know some people in your life! Who is taking care of you? Who served you at Mc Donald? I know you're not afraid of those people!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I know my sibling and my parents lol. And i hardly ever talk to the person who serves me at macdonalds lmao. I cant just ask someone random for their number while they have a long line of customers to serve XD


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

imwiththedj said:


> !
> I think it goes away for good! I know what it feels like! The social anxiety crowd always feel in adequate when they're around people! Not everybody you meet is going to be perfect! Just stick with people you know! You have to realize that you are perfect no matter how often you do! *Does that make you feel better?*


:no

If i'm sticking with people i know, i'm not sure that is really addressing my social anxiety. I was always isolated at school because i didn't know anyone.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

sounds to me you just had shyness. dont fking say u have social anxiety when u dont know how it is. its offensive to us that really have SAD.


----------



## abhinav54pm (Mar 30, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> sounds to me you just had shyness. dont fking say u have social anxiety when u dont know how it is. its offensive to us that really have SAD.


yes that might be true but he is happy so please dont ruin by being rude it ok man :wink2:


----------



## abnerocks (May 10, 2015)

Hey man I'm really happy for you! Your post gives me hope that things might get better for me, too. A big part of the struggle of SA is allowing yourself to meet new people and open up to the people you know, and it sounds like you overcame that fear somehow. Congrats on all your successes.


----------



## fairyface (Aug 14, 2016)

Woohoo  go you, I hope you can now start to expand your circle of people you know, when youre ready. Keep it up x


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------

